
Standalone sandboxed IE6, IE7, IE8 executables (Recovered after a takedown) - paulirish
http://www.iecss.com/spoon/
======
AdamTReineke
If you didn't click the speaker icon in the upper right, do it!

~~~
pestaa
I'll listen to this song every time when I get bored on Grooveshark.

------
toni
There is another package called "Utilu IE Collection"[1] which I have found
more stable than Spoon.net versions. You can even install IE 1.0

[1] <http://utilu.com/IECollection/>

~~~
nailer
Utilo greyed out IE 7 and 8 for me, and installed a crashing IE6 on Windows 7
32 bit. I have IE9 installed, so that may be been the prob.

~~~
andrenotgiant
Same thing happened on Windows Vista 32bit with IE8 Installed...

------
danheberden
And the backup plan: [http://thepiratebay.org/torrent/6168696/Spoon.net_-
_Sandboxe...](http://thepiratebay.org/torrent/6168696/Spoon.net_-
_Sandboxed_IE6_IE7_IE8_Standalone)

~~~
Groxx
I'm not getting any web seed activity. I'm guessing it might be due to the
seeds linking to /spoon/ie6.exe/ etc, with the last slash included, which
doesn't go anywhere if you visit it with a browser. Know of a way to edit the
file?

~~~
danheberden
Yeah, I don't think uTorrent created the urls properly. TPB reports
"temporarily disabled" for editing the torrent though :/ I'll bump my seeding
cap up a bit to help.

~~~
Groxx
Fixed it for you :) Also removed the now-non-existent tbp tracker (unless I've
missed the news?)

[http://dl.dropbox.com/u/363028/temporary/Spoon.net%20Sandbox...](http://dl.dropbox.com/u/363028/temporary/Spoon.net%20Sandboxed%20IE6%2C%20IE7%2C%20IE8%20Standalone.torrent)

edit: uh, I think. Transmission is throwing fits and not writing to disk...

------
ecaron
This is really one of the only solutions for testing against the various IE
images. The IE team tries to have people use their VPC images
([http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/en/details.aspx?FamilyID=...](http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/en/details.aspx?FamilyID=21eabb90-958f-4b64-b5f1-73d0a413c8ef&displaylang=en)),
but they expire every 6 months (and twice I've had to remind the team that
they haven't updated the images post-expiration).

~~~
saurik
Microsoft also provides Microsoft Expression Web SuperPreview.

[http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/en/details.aspx?FamilyID=...](http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/en/details.aspx?FamilyID=8e6ac106-525d-45d0-84db-
dccff3fae677&displaylang=en)

~~~
xilun0
> Microsoft Expression Web SuperPreview

I wasn't sure wether it was the real name or a joke until I cliked on the
link... For the record: it is the real name.

~~~
saurik
I actually now regret having not used the /full/ name, "Expression Web
SuperPreview for Internet Explorer". ;P

------
gmac
I do IE6 testing in a Win2K VM, which has the advantage of being rather light
on memory.

But I find MS's apparent determination to make webdevs' lives as difficult as
possible extremely frustrating. The time-limited VMs that used to work on
Fusion weren't perfect, but they showed good faith, and the Spoon solution was
really nice.

What possible loss do they think follows from this exploitation of their IP??

------
necolas
This is great. I copied these .exe files out of my temp internet files a
couple of years ago and have been using them ever since. Far more practical,
and portable, than using VMs.

I've got them in my Dropbox so I can even run a bit of cross-browser testing
when I'm coding on someone else's PC.

~~~
emehrkay
There were exes in your temp internet folder? How exactly did this website
work?

Anyway, heres to possibly only having to run one vm (not likely since we test
18 browser configurations on average), but you get my drift

------
psadauskas
The benefit to the VPC images is that they can be converted to something
VirtualBox understands, and used under OSX and Linux, as well. Still a PITA to
have to do that every 6 months, though.

~~~
bbatsell
Four months now, and Microsoft recently made changes to the activation code
such that if it can detect you're not running in VirtualPC (on Windows,
natch), then it disables itself. I've tried multiple avenues of converting the
latest timebomb (came out a couple of weeks ago) to both VirtualBox and VMware
and have been completely unsuccessful.

~~~
Luyt
"Developers, developers, developers!"

------
herf
Why not <http://www.my-debugbar.com/wiki/IETester/HomePage> instead?

~~~
herf
oops in fact the page talks about deficiencies in IETester for Flash,
printing, etc.

~~~
Confusion
IETester has always been convenient and sufficient for all my practical
purposes. I think it's good to let people know about it.

------
hasenj
Sadly it doesn't seem to run under Wine.

~~~
w1ntermute
Yeah, I'm getting this error:

fixme:x11drv:sync_window_opacity LWA_COLORKEY not supported

------
ojbyrne
... and they're gone.

~~~
philfreo
looks like there's a mirror here... no idea how it got there...

[https://www.transferbigfiles.com/efcac5e7-121d-44a2-b790-35a...](https://www.transferbigfiles.com/efcac5e7-121d-44a2-b790-35a0b48fac27?rid=IE%2fiioL201h09C6O4F37%2fg%3d%3d)

~~~
Groxx
Wow, that's weird. It's like they're multiplying...

<http://www.megaupload.com/?d=S1B3JZL9>

------
myelin
I'm getting 404s on all the .exe files. Gone already?

~~~
workwells
Sadly, I got the same.

------
daakus
This combined with MicroXP resulted in a ~500MB VirtualBox image with IE6,7,8
-- very impressive.

------
javanix
I'm having a tough time running the IE7 executable in Windows 7. The VM popup
shows up like IE6 and IE8, but the program window closes immediately.

Before I dig too far into it, is anyone else running into the same thing?

~~~
Groxx
I've been seeing recommendations to run them under compatibility mode if
problems crop up; try that, and if it doesn't work I can boot 7 and give a
couple things a try myself.

~~~
Keyframe
same problem here, compatibility mode and disabling desktop composition does
nothing. IE7 just pops and closes. IE6 and IE8 run fine. Win7 64 bit here.

------
ck2
It was always really easy to "recover" these around the web, I've had all
their old VMs for a couple years - including old Chrome and old Firefox.

IETester may be a better way though <http://www.my-
debugbar.com/wiki/IETester/HomePage>

But find me a better way to run IE9 though on XP than a vmware box running
Windows7 ?

Two gigabyte image just to run IE9, yuk.

------
atomi
The IE7.exe wont run on my system (Win7 x64)

~~~
danheberden
Did you try running it in compatibility mode and as admin? It seems IE7 on
win7/64bit is hit or miss :/

~~~
atomi
I did, thanks for the suggestion.

------
w1ntermute
> each full image of Windows dies 4 times a year

Does anyone understand what he's referring to here?

~~~
DougBTX
He's referring to these:
[http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/en/details.aspx?FamilyID=...](http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/en/details.aspx?FamilyID=21eabb90-958f-4b64-b5f1-73d0a413c8ef&displaylang=en)

They are time-limited virtual PC images which expire after three of four
months.

~~~
w1ntermute
Ah, I've never heard of those before. Are these commonly used by webdevs?
bbatsell said they now only work on Windows, and considering that a lot of
(most?) webdevs use Macs, they're probably not too useful.

~~~
pbhjpbhj
>considering that a lot of (most?) webdevs use Macs

I've never heard this ...

~~~
zephjc
Personal experience only, but I don't know the last time I've seen a
programming or web-tech related webcast that wasn't made on a Mac.

------
saurik
Why don't more people use Microsoft Expression Web SuperPreview?

~~~
glenjamin
I've never heard of it, or seen it referenced on any design blog, or seen any
marketing of it whatsoever. I'm not necessarily claiming that I'm an accurate
sample of the web development/design community, but it certainly seems to be
pretty under represented.

From what I can tell from it's product page, it seems to have a very gimmicky
marketing-speak write up (count the number of times the product is named!). It
also doesn't let you run IE7 and IE8 at the same time.

~~~
d_r
I use this product, at times.

I think it's an example of a good _intention_ on Microsoft's part that hasn't
been executed or marketed incredibly well.

Any web developer worth salt has to preview their work on IE6-IE9. And
everyone has to jump through hoops to make this work (And no, VMs are not an
acceptable solution. Why should I bog down my machine with a VM when I just
need an extra freaking browser?)

So there comes Microsoft Expression Web SuperPreview. How did they even come
up with such a name? What it does is it allows you to open several frames
side-by-side, each with a version of IE. It's a great idea, it's JUST what I
needed. But what it doesn't let you do is actually interact with the pages.
You can only see, not click. Want to test a JavaScript behavior? Sorry.

The gimmicky name and the lack of marketing evidently obscure it further. No
surprise you've never heard of it. I completely accidentally stumbled across
it last year.

Edit: Link with screenshots: <http://expression.microsoft.com/en-
us/dd565874.aspx>

------
originalgeek
I'll stick with my standalone (non-MS dev) VM images, thank you very much.

------
derleth
A way to get even older IEs working on, say, Linux with Wine is IEs4Linux:
<http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page>

This package largely automates the process of downloading and installing IE5,
IE5.5, and IE6, with beta support for IE7, IE8, and IE9, and support for IE1,
IE1.5, and IE2 almost as a joke.

(Note: To install it on Ubuntu, update Wine using the PPA found at this
website: <http://www.winehq.org/download/deb>)

So it's not quite overlapping, but it's a similar project.

~~~
riledhel
Last time I checked they were pretty useless. Went the VM route for testing on
windows.

------
barista
Ugh! Why not use ie 9 instead?

~~~
brownleej
As the site made clear, these are useful for developers that want a quick way
to test that their site works in multiple older versions of IE.

~~~
robflynn
Ie9 allows you to switch the display mode between IE7, IE8, IE9. However, it
does not allow IE6.

Also, I'm not yet certain how accurate the older modes are. I did write some
code with a known IE7 bug that worked fine in 8 & 9... and which I switched
IE9 to IE7 mode the bug occurred as I had expected it to. (Press F12 in IE9 to
see the option to select display mode). Apologies if this sounds kind of
rambly, as I just woke up...

Downloading these either way so that I can do some additional testing.

~~~
danheberden
For the most part the compatibility modes work, but there are inconsistencies
- such as bugs that appear in IE7, but not in IE8 in compatibility mode. Its a
headache, and one that's somewhat remedied by just using the actual browsers.

~~~
saurik
Does Microsoft Expression Web SuperPreview (Microsoft's official tool for this
purpose, which comes with the various rendering engines plugged into a meta-
browser) have these same deficiencies?

